# filter for 8 gallon planted tank



## sureshholker (Nov 1, 2011)

Please some body help me in selecting filter for my 8 gallon planted aquarium.
give me some options to select and purchase the filter for my aquarium.


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

I would recommend a ATI Hydro-Sponge Filter and a Tamm Rio Plus 400 Pump & Power Head which has attachments to reduce water flow. I use these in my 10 gal with shrimp.


----------

